# New Purchase



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been looking to purchase my first handgun for quite some time, and it just so happens my landlord stopped by today, stuck his head in my window and said "wanna go to the gunshow?" 
yes sir! I have been almost dead set on a glock 17 up until today. 
I picked up a Magnum Research Baby Desert Eagle 9mm Polymer Model. Was the only one in the whole show. 
This gun fits in my hands so beautifully, I love the sights and the look. And the price was right so I just couldn't pass it up. 
Price - $600.00

Came with two mags (edited from clips), cleaning kit, lock, and spent casing. 
I also picked up two boxes of Federal 115 grain. 
Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Forgot to mention this is a IWI, second generation.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice weapon! Congrats!

Are the clips for your hair? :mrgreen:


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry magazine! lol I am still learning the annoying terminology of this ...sport?
Was hoping for more opinions on the gun as I really was not able to do much research on it before purchase, I know now smart right?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It looks like a very nice gun. If it fits you and feels right you probably picked the correct gun. Be safe, become proficient!

RCG


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats.....JJ


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Just joking?

So i ordered some snap caps, proper anti fog eye protection, and ear protection, and now I am trying to decide on a cleaning kit.
As you can see my setup came with some parts, but wondering whats a trusted brand of whatever else i need?
Oil? Swabs? cleaning spray? 
Any suggestions please? I will probably order from amazon, are any of these just above acceptable? http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=gun+cleaning+kit

TIA


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks like you did well. Congrats.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks but I have been hearing a lot of mixed reviews, as much so as the glock, am hoping to find someone on this forum who has owned one and can tell me details...
I was banned on another popular forum for reason " a dumb ass spammer" after asking the same questions, cant seem to find a forum i need, and this makes me a saaad panda. 
I realize it isnt a common gun, but isnt that what the internet is for, to broaden the response?


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

I haven't heard anything bad about the Desert Eagles but IIRC they're gas operated so you might want to find out about it. I could be wrong but check nevertheless, it might not apply to yours.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok well now I feel like a complete noob, IIRC? Limited info on my gun, gas operated is bad?


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

IIRC means If I Remember Correctly. Gas operated is not bad but you'll need ammo that will work with it. Does your manual tell you whether it is or not?

Long ago my friend bought a Desert Eagle 357 and his is gas operated but that doesn't that yours is too.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh ok, good to know that abbreviation thanks. 
Manual does not say anything about gas operated? 
All i have been able to find is the manual here - http://www.magnumresearch.com/docs/manuals/BABY EAGLE.pdf
And this - Magnum Research maker of the world's most powerful handguns


----------



## Jeremy55 (Mar 3, 2012)

That looks like a very nice gun.


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

Yours is not so that's good news. Enjoy it.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok good, thanks Sigma and Jeremy. 
I have not had a chance to take it to the range yet and see if the weight will be a problem for me, but I have thoroughly enjoyed learning and field stripping it. Also been practicing safety checks every few hours or so to get into the habit of it often.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Go shoot it and then tell us how you like it. The internet is a place where a lot of people will tell you what they think, if you are lucky some tell you what is true. A lot of what you hear is parrot foder. Sometimes when you do not agree with local conjecture you will get banned on some sites. 

It's a good gun, I hope it shoots well for you. 600 is a fair price, not the best out there but not outragious. Is it a new model or is it an older one? Mag Reasech was recently purchased by Kahr, who make great guns in my opinion. This gun is a DA/SA model and the one I have shot had a very nice smooth trigger on it. It is a good size gun not very heavy and the grip angle appealed to me. Fed 115's are good stand by 9mm bullets. Be safe and enjoy the new gun!!!!

RCG


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Will do! I love the term parrot fodder lol. I did lots of reading prior to the gunshow and your right, lots of opinions out there even when people havnt owned or shot the gun which seems strange to me. 
This is the new model put out by Kahr just in the past two years or so i believe. 
Thanks for the info!! Ill take some pics and video when I go fire, hopefully this week.
I need to find some cleaning spray and oil and swabs for it i guess before i go fire it and clean it up via manual recommendation.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

When you get something be sure it is polymer safe. The easiest thing is to get a CLP at a gun store or possibly Walmart. They clean adequatley, the lubricate pretty good and they protect nicely. Get a good 9mm bore brush and for swabs cut up an old tee shirt. Don't over think this just get it to where it is comfortable and it works for you. I always carry a can of CLP in my bag and some sqaures of old tee shirt, and old washcloth to wipe big areas off, an old tooth brush and a bore brush. It makes for quick and effective cleaning.

RCG


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome thanks for the tip! I do tend to over think things sometimes so that is great advice for me.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh also, what would be the best way if I wanted to change the colors on the sites from white to something else? Was thinking Jig paint or something? 
And, for more added safety, because I purchased this weapon not only for range use, but for home defense, is there a common way to mark a loaded magazine to easily identify and separate it from an empty one? Or is that a bad idea?
Glad I found this  - http://www.zahal.org/groups/jericho-accessories


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

Clean and lube your gun before you shoot it. Shooting it straight out of a box is not a good idea though lots have done it, I know I did, always learning as time goes by.

As for loaded mag vs empty I think you should be able to tell the weight differences in your gun. Rule number one is IT'S ALWAYS LOADED whether you think it is or not.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Yea, I almost went to shoot it out of the box, thankfully the range was full as it was sunday and great weather. 
I am going to order a cleaning kit today I think or purchase one in the city. 
And yea, I have to be honest the first time I shot I was so nervous I was shaking a little bit. Safety is always #1 for me, and always will be.


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

Good because the rails might be dry. You don't want metal to metal wear. I use a dab of grease on all metal to metal contacts and that includes the hammer where it hits the firing pin. I use machine oil on the moving parts like the trigger and the hammer pivot points. Also a little oil on the middle of the recoil spring rod with the slide locked open. The action will spread it.

that's all there is to it and in no time you'll be a pro.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Yea, it seemed as thought they were a little dry, i practice field stripping it a couple of times but thats it. Wont until I clean and oil/grease it. 
I have to say although this gun is a tad on the heavy side, i am loving it more and more, cant wait to fire it.
Its too bad I live in the city, I am planting a garden this year and our area is covered with rabbits! Pellet rifle it is.


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

I know the feeling. I have a Sigma 40 on order and they're back ordered.

sigh. :smt088


----------



## Vector16 (Mar 15, 2012)

kompactkites said:


> Just joking?
> 
> So i ordered some snap caps, proper anti fog eye protection, and ear protection, and now I am trying to decide on a cleaning kit.
> As you can see my setup came with some parts, but wondering whats a trusted brand of whatever else i need?
> ...


I know some will not like one but, Get some Glock Grease for it. They make really good lube that last a really long time. Just be sure to do a full take down and a complete cleaning and lube before you go shoot. The DE is a great gun and the only one of its kind that works worth a spit for it Cal. The same model in a different cal should be great to with less wear and tear over time considering there is not as much pressue and force with a 9mm as there is with the .44. Take care of it and i'm sure it will be a great gun for you. Be sure you clean it EVERY time you shoot. This gun is picky like that.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Roger that, thanks for information, I guess I will still need grease. I ordered this and it arrived today. Remington anti - fog protective glasses, Luger snap caps, and a Hoppes Pistol cleaning kit with storage box.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

These arrived to day - Amazon.com: Peltor Tri-Flange Ear Plugs, Green, 3-Pack: Home Improvement

Loving them so far. I head the whole headsets, and these have a wire between them which makes them easy to keep together and easy to see. Very comfortable although with this style to have to lift your ear to get them to fit, but a great fit due to this.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Finally took this gun out today.
Put 200+ rounds through it without a single issue. Targets were dead on for a factory install, and was able to keep my accuracy at both 7 and 15 yards. Minimum recoil and a very smooth action. The trigger also VERY smooth. I would recommend this gun to any beginner or experienced shooter as I took out an experienced shooter and he also loved it. He let me shoot his .40 smith and wesson and well as his .357 but we both agreed we loved my .9mm more. Of course its comparing apples to oranges but we both said my gun is fun to shoot!


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

Good on ya mate. All that prep paid off. Congrats. This Sat I will get my Sig Sauer P250c 40sw. Can't wait to try this baby. 

EDIT: I canceled the Sigma 40 for the Sig. The waiting list is too long, badly.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks man. Let me know what you think of the sig. I really had a hard time aiming with the .40 he had past 15 yards.


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

It's my first time I shoot a 40sw. Gonna be interesting.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

i really loved the one i shot today, but past 15 yards I was a mess, all over the target


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

Takes time to know the gun.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

This is very true, although I have to say, after shooting a wide range of guns, i feel like this Desert Eagle 9mm (baby eagle) it has the recoil and accuracy of a .22, but the firepower of a glock without the sight and recoil issues. 
I would recommend this gun to anyone, although I think my next gun will definitely be either a .45 or a .357 if not a compact CCW


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

I would also like to add, there was two men firing both a glock 17 and a glockC at the range today, and although I didnt fire either, i must say i am happy with my choice. The glocks seemed to be much louder, much more kick, and from what i could tell the action was a lot rougher, as well as a not so smooth trigger.


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

It'll smoothed out after shooting for a while. The Desert Eagle has been around for years and they got popular.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Yea, after just 200 rounds my baby eagle has gotten very smooth, much easier to field strip and safety check. The accuracy got better and better as the clips went on, as I would assume is the same as the glock. I am just glad I didnt purchase the glock over this gun, i know thats an oxymoron to most of you


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

So the Glock has become the standard to compare guns to? :smt1097


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

I just love glocks


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

You'll find this site interesting. 

The Best Nines - Best 9mm Pistol Site handgun review test gun dealer auction


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Yea, when I came home with the gun, i wanted to do as much research as I could and found that site. It made me smile, although mine is different than the one listed there, just the hand grip anyway. I was very glad to learn that mine was not a clone. I was sad to see a taurus on the list though, at the risk of offending someone, i did lots of research and found no taurus is worth purchasing. 
My friend had the beretta 92fs, (first .9mm i ever shot other than a glock) and although I liked it, i am really loving mine more. 
I also got to shoot a S&W .40, and a S&W .357. I really liked the 357 ALOT, i was super accurate with the first 7 rounds. (What do they call the revolver loaded?) 
Also, i found a video about how to detail the lettering of my gun with nail polish and nail poish remover. (one of them 



)
Is this the best way? I would really like to detail the lettering with a nice bright green to match the sights but I really dont want to take non acetone nail polish to my gun as sometimes that shit doesnt work.


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

So yours is a different model than those on the list? What is your model?


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Also, what is the highest quality ammo at an affordable price?


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Its almost identical to that one except for the grip isnt flat, it has indentations for fingers. Its the H3, I believe third generation.


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

kompactkites said:


> Also, what is the highest quality ammo at an affordable price?


Fiocchi might be it. I did some research according to velocity and foot pounds and in that group Fiocchi is the cheapest. Of course if you want bonded you'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

RTFM - or, read the manual. Go to their website, find out what they say about their pistol. Get some standard 115, 124 grain ammo. Take it to a range - shoot it. If you have problems - ask for help from a range officer.

Most folks are more than happy to help a new shooter.

As far as internet "opinions" - Glock is the best pistol ever. Glock is the worst pistol ever. Only plastic guns are worth shooting. Only steel framed guns are worth shooting. 9mm is a sure killer. Nothing less than 45ACP is worth shooting. The 1911 is the best pistol ever designed. The 1911 is outdated, useless, and shoots an obsolete cartridge -- etc., etc., etc.

I firmly believe some folks on some lists are either "couch commandos" or write about their fantasy life from their parents basement.

Shoot the pistol. Shoot other pistols. Find out what you like. Learn from lists - just search, most of your questions have been asked thousands of times - answers will be out there. Perhaps use Google, etc., etc.

It's a DA/SA, looks rather interesting. Made by IWI in Israel. Have fun shooting it.


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

sonja said:


> RTFM - or, read the manual. Go to their website, find out what they say about their pistol. Get some standard 115, 124 grain ammo. Take it to a range - shoot it. If you have problems - ask for help from a range officer.
> 
> Most folks are more than happy to help a new shooter.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm with Sonja on this. I do like DA/SA pistols myself. If you are really digging that Magnum Research, take a minute and check out the FNX 9mm and the FNX .40S&W. I have the FNP 9, 40 and the tactical 45 ... they are American made by FN Herstal. I recently narrowed a purchase down to baby Desert Eagle and a S&W M&P 45. I went with the Smith because it just felt good. Congrats on your purchase and happy safe shooting!


----------



## Vector16 (Mar 15, 2012)

I used to hate Glocks and I was a total S&W guy. Glock had some of the features I liked this time around and the M&P had some problems with it that I was very uncomfotable with. Glock is a great gun. After you sooh a few rounds with a Glock, when you go back to one of your other guns you will think there is something wrong with them. Glock's handle is at such an angle, the recoil is felt more rearward than up flip and target aquisition is quicker than with other handguns. There are problems with the Glock as well though. If your wrist is not for sure locked it will stovepipe on you. Thye trigger gets alot better if you take the gun fully down and polish the trigger bar and sear assembly to a mirror finish. The Glock also sound like you are playing with a Toys R US gun when you dry fire it, just sounds loose. They are very accurate. I can make a 3" group and knock the center out of targets a 25 yards and don't have a problem hitting a target at 100 yards. The parts are also always available (all of them) and they are inexpensive. The mags for my other guns go for $40 to $80 and the G17 mags are $25 for the 10-17 rounds. There are many after market parts and they will not cost you an arm and a leg. They do like like lead rounds or +p+ rounds. 
Over all, if you don't pay full price, I got my G17 for $500, it s a great gun that is reliable. I don't think they are worth the full price tag, $559 for the G17 to $695 for the 10mm or the G35 though. They can handle most any round and thats why I only use TULAmmo for target shooting. it keeps the price down a little. The most important thing is to (1) get used to holding the gun (2) get used to how the gun recoils (3) enjoy youtr new purchase. 
Hope you enjoy it, I do.


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

I got my Sig P250c Friday. I only put 56 rounds (50 Fed 180 FMJs and 6 Win 165 PDX1s) and everything was smooth going. It's sweet.

Looks like we are the winners.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow I really like the look of that gun, congrats. How much did it run you if you dont mind my asking?


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

It was on special for $415 at my range. I went today and shot 237 rounds of FMJs and HPs, both 165 and 180. Again not an issue but the trigger acted weird sometimes causing me to shoot a flyer. I get used to where the trigger breaks but sometimes the trigger breaks later thus throwing me off. It's a long trigger (like my KT PF9) and real easy to squeeze that it has some leverage. Also it only does that when I'm near the end of the mag. Like I said weird but hell, it shoots good.

I shot a 100 pack with my Sigma 9. I can tell you this gun is for keeps.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

kompactkites said:


> I have been looking to purchase my first handgun for quite some time, and it just so happens my landlord stopped by today, stuck his head in my window and said "wanna go to the gunshow?"
> yes sir! I have been almost dead set on a glock 17 up until today.
> I picked up a Magnum Research Baby Desert Eagle 9mm Polymer Model. Was the only one in the whole show.
> This gun fits in my hands so beautifully, I love the sights and the look. And the price was right so I just couldn't pass it up.
> ...


Great grab buddy! A work friend of mine has one chambered in .40S&W, and he loves it. I have not shot his, but held it in the hand and it felt very good indeed.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks.
My buddy really wants it in a .40, i wish i could afford to buy it for him but hopefully he picks one up.
Something tells me I am going to need to get a nice backpack of ammo on the cheap


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Good choice on the purchase! I have read about a lot of folks who have the DE 9mm and they love it. One of the best purchases I ever made regarding cleaning a firearm (pistols & rifles) was a "bore snake". It's a fabric bore cleaner that is flexible and pulls through the bore. It has brass bristles embedded in the front and a wide space of weave behind that that allows you to put some bore cleaner on the front, pull it through and completely clean the bore. They cost between $15 and $20 each (different sizes for different calibers) and the best part is when it gets a little dirty, you can put it in a diswasher or clothes washer and clean it. Just my two bits.
Charlie


----------



## nightwalker (Feb 13, 2012)

I've learned to take people's opinions with a big grain of salt. I always like the underdog, and that's probably why I was drawn to the bersa I had and then to my new Rossi. No respect...just reliable bang.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys.
I really want to have a person who is well adapted with my gun to help me clean it, I feel as though I am not doing it right due the limited information, but other than that this gun has to be my most favorite out of all the guns I have shot. 
This gun has versatility and reliability and to me both of those are priceless.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

I am having a hard time finding a green dot sight for this gun, I am not sure what will fit? I have heard that since its a clone of the cz-75 anything that fits that will fit this but I dont know if thats true? Seems like too big of a blanket statement? 
Any ideas guys n gals?


----------

